# Delivery Station hou1 transfer



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi flexers in humble, we will no longer be picking up at humble. JUST WONDERING IF THIS HAS ANY -VE impact on drivers wuth available delivery blocks!

Your Delivery Station is Now Willowbrook (DHO1)

Starting Wednesday, March 22, your Delivery Station will be Willowbrook (DHO1). Simply sign out and sign back in to the Amazon Flex app Wednesday morning. The app will do the rest for you.


----------

